# 5 lb soap mode question



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

Where do you buy yours at and why is it so expensive? Would you prefer wood or silicone?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Hubs has made all of my soap molds. He can make them for about 25% of what they sell for. I do have some silicone baking molds I use for the "fun" bars.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

You don't have to buy molds. I have a couple of wooden molds now, that I bought off of eBay, but I have used loaf pans and cardboard boxes I've heard of people using old Pringles chip cans that were rinsed out. Just be sure and line any of them with wax paper or plastic wrap. Although, I use plastic grocery bags to line my wooden molds

As for the expense, I would guess it's mostly because of the time people are taking to make them and they are in demand so the price tends to be higher.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

If you are interested in 4 lb molds, I make these, lined in linoleum. I use freezer paper to ease removal.
You can make 2-4 lb batches in the molds (each make 12 bars) and use one cutter mold. $30 per mold, $25 for the cutter mold plus shipping.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello...I am new to this forum but not to soapmaking. I agree with using found molds at first. If you decide you love soaping...the silicone molds are wonderful. I have a 40 oz mold from Wholesale Supplies Plus that was about $25 USD and it was a great investment for me.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I started, I made my own using a pattern from Chestnut Farms. It was very easy to make, the mold was hinged for easy soap removal.

Alas! I can't cut soaps straight to save my soul, so I purchased 30- & 42- bar Kelsei Molds (One new over 10 years ago, the rest from folks getting out of the soaping business)

It is the original divider mold. Each soap bar comes out the same size. I only line the bottom of the mold using a plastic trash bag. Once unmolded, I only need to trim the edges of the soap.


----------

